# anybody have a spare draft fan?



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I need a draft fan to test fire the alcohol fired engine I got last fall. Got the fuel system sorted out and am ready to try bringing the boiler to life. Anybody got a spare to sell? Prefer the Aster one over the clunky Accucraft one but not going to be to picky right now. Thanks Mike


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

If you end up not getting any offers on a draft fan and have a hard time sourcing one in your price range, the air venturi + air compressor worked like a charm for me in a pinch.

Here is a diagram attached that was provided by Semper Vaporo in a post a few years ago that clued me on to the idea. The compressor blowing air up through the pipe connected to the smoke stack creates a suction that creates the draft. This is the same principle of suction via forced air that allows our butane burning engines to mix air/fuel at the jet location on the burners.

Good luck with the fan search!

-Mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the idea, I will order a brand new one from Accucraft if I have to, was just hoping someone might have an extra one they got with an engine they purchased and I could save a little $$ over a new one. Mike the Aspie


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Aster still sells the fans. No locos Accucraft or Aster come with a draft fan that I am aware of.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Last I heard and confirmed by their website, Aster does not have any fans and no indication as to whether they will get any more. So Accucraft may be your only option.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> This is the same principle of suction via forced air that allows our butane burning engines to mix air/fuel at the jet location on the burners.


This is the same principle of suction via forced steam called a blower. Most alcohol-fired model engines have them. 
Semper is just adding a blower in the stack using compressed air instead of steam.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, my compressed air is used to create the draft, but only when there is no steam available.

I have used a bicycle pump to run the venturi aux blower (the image I drew and supplied in this thread by MGates), but the bicycle pump wore me out by the time I got steam up... didn't have to pump fast and furious, but it did take a good many pumps.

I then switched to using a 5 gallon 'air pig' that I filled at the gas station tire pump. I fill it to just 80-PSI and feed it into that venturi device. I could usually get 2 or 3 starts from cold from that amount. I open the valve on the pig just enough to get a good draft and then when I get a small amount of steam pressure, I open the engine's blower.

I have also just connected the air pig to the water inlet at the boiler check valve and opened the engine's blower first, then opened the air pig's valve (don't want to damage the pressure gauge or any other appliances by not opening the blower valve before applying air pressure to the boiler. Usually with the blower open and the valve on the air pig open a small amount the gauge will not show any reading at all until steam starts being generated. Just have to make sure the blower can vent more than the air pig is putting in.

I tried a cheap aquarium electric air pump as the source of compressed air, both as input to the boiler itself and via my venturi device, but it didn't move quite enough air to be very effective... took a LONG time to raise steam!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I ment when buying a used engine Jay, I know that they didn't come with the models when new. I am not that dense, although my wife might say otherwise! Mike the Aspie


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

I have used a bicycle pump to run the venturi aux blower (the image I drew and supplied in this thread by MGates), but the bicycle pump wore me out by the time I got steam up... didn't have to pump fast and furious, but it did take a good many pumps.

Back in early 1961 when I first started in Gauge1 live steam, the bicycle pump was the normal way to raise steam. Then people started making their own battery powered versions of blower fans until Aster cam out with their commercial versions later in the mid/late 70s. I still have my two original Aster fans that have been doing yeoman work for 37 years now, a testament to Aster quality and durability.
David M-K
Ottawa Ontario


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Toney said:


> I ment when buying a used engine Jay, I know that they didn't come with the models when new. I am not that dense, although my wife might say otherwise! Mike the Aspie


Ive not seen any used locos sold with a fan as you typically own one fan for all of your locos. 

And by your post " was just hoping someone might have an extra one they got with an engine they purchased" I was under the impression you thought that fans were included packaged with a loco.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a small (3.5") fan I salvaged from an old computer, intending to use it as a draft fan should I ever acquire an alcohol fired engine. It could also be used to drive the venturi as per Semper's system.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Computer fans work well... for a short time. I used one for a couple of years before the blades began to extrude into long strings. Then I got a new one and it lasted just through ONE steam up. The steam and hot gases pass over the motor and the 2nd one (same model number as the 1st one!) was not as well sealed and the moisture did the motor in right away. So I gave up on them. I was never able to get them to produce the pressure required to supply air to the venturi to make it work... too much space between the blade and the duct/housing to force the air into a tube to the venturi; it just leaks back around the blades.


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Didn't see it mentioned, but have you tried one of those little airbrush type compressors with a length of flexible tube and a "J" pipe that hangs down the stack, sort of like the large scale guys use? I used to use one years ago to fire a 3/4" locomotive. I think you can get those little compressors pretty cheap from Harbor Freight. Noisy but I can't see any reason it wouldn't work.


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

The Harbor has a 12V portable inflator for about $10, model # 63109, for @ $10. For that little, I'd give it a try. https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...ured+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=portable+inflator


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray Cadd said:


> Didn't see it mentioned, but have you tried one of those little airbrush type compressors with a length of flexible tube and a "J" pipe that hangs down the stack, sort of like the large scale guys use? I used to use one years ago to fire a 3/4" locomotive. I think you can get those little compressors pretty cheap from Harbor Freight. Noisy but I can't see any reason it wouldn't work.


I have also used a J pipe with my airbrush compressor to fire up a 3/4" scale engine, which was much more effective than trying to fire the same engine with my Accucraft suction fan. The J pipe would have to form a really tight bend to fit in most gauge one locomotive stacks though.


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

The bend would have to be very tight- the one I use for larger scales has a purpose made, small fitting on the end that addresses that..sort of like a mini pipe fitting thing machined out of a small chunk of brass. I'll see if I can post a picture here.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear all

We have finished to design new Aster/Accucraft suction fan.
This will be released on this Sacramento show with some Accessories &?.
We hope Accucraft set the price will be as same as conventional Aster fan.
This fan is improved. 
But fan blade and air exhaust attachment is 100% as same as conventional Aster fan, please rest assured.
Please expected and wait a few months.
Sorry I do not know how to insert image on this thread, so I can't show you.

Fujii


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been using a rechargeable inflator, together with a T-type venturi attachment, made out of a standard waterpipe T-connector and copper pipe, with excellent results for years. However, it's noisy as a vacumcleaner, wich wich I find really annoying. I plan to build a battery operated fan from lasercut parts.


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/757-help-dynamics-flow-new-killer-suction-device.html

my first post on this


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Still hunting for a good used draft fan, no i dont want to try and built one, just want one of the self contained ones from Aster or Accucraft. Thanks Mike


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Two for sale here:

Over at The Station Masters Rooms


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

both show pending sold, I seen those, would have bought the self contained one but someone else got there first. Thanks for the link though. The hunt goes on


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There may be another type of miniature vacuums that will work ...








This size is USB powered, seems a battery could power it on the layout.
I grab the pic from a google search ...
I just bought a Ruby and was thinking or wondering if I'd need one?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ruby is gas powered and does not need a blower at all.

As for using the mini-vacuum cleaner... don't use it to suck hot fumes up the chimney! It is ALL PLASTIC and won't handle the heat at all.

I am not sure if it could produce enough pressure or volume of air to run an aux blower like I described in previous threads and was referred to by MGates in the 2nd reply to this thread.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, as you can tell, I'm just learning the basics. Please bear with me and I'll try not to test your patience!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Most gas fired engines are self drafting by design. But that being said, one could put a ceramic bed gas burner into the firebox of alcohol fired engine and while that model would then be gas fired. It would still need a draft fan to pull the heat thru the boiler tubes till steam came up and the engine's own steam blower takes over. Alcohol fired is much more friendly in cold temps, it doesn't really care how cold it is. Butane/Iso-butane can be tempermental in really cold temps. Running live steam at 5'F makes plumes that must be seen in person to appreciate it. Alcohol fired engines are nearly silent while raising steam, none of the typical noise that gas poker burners have. The newer Roundhouse engines(post 1995 I think) have a nearly silent gas system once your up to pressure and turn the gas down prior to starting your run. Fuel is easier to find as well, the paint dept of your local home center, the local Lowes has it in quart and gallon jugs. Pics of my Southern class V "Schools" in a few days when she arrives. Mike the Aspie


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

We will soon have our Nephew, wife and two very young children visiting us.
So, I needed to get a better way to inflate an airbed that we have that the two year old will use.
I bought this battery operated pump which uses 4 x D batteries, and then decided that it moved a lot of air.
So, could I use the venturi effect to create enough suction for steaming up an alcohol fired locomotive.
The answer is yes I can.
Please excuse the rather crude way of experimenting with bits taped together.
I also know that it's not quite as compact as the self contained type.
Basically the air first passes through a ½ inch to ¼ inch reducer which is the venturi effect as it then passes through the ½ inch tee.
For the suction end I just taped together a ½ inch to ⅜ inch reducer and then a ⅜ inch to ¼ inch reducer as that’s what I bought to test with.
The ¼ inch end is still a little large for the Aster Mogul so should probably make something better.
Of course everything should be soldered together.
But, it did work so could be an alternative for those who can’t find, or can’t afford the ‘real’ thing.
The last one on eBay sold for $204.37 US!!!
This experiment cost about $20 US.
Anyway, I just thought that I would share this alternative method in case it helps someone.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Were three Draft fans on Ebay up for sale. Only two left!!!! I bought one


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

I see they are back in stock at Accucraft

https://www.accucraftestore.com/product-page/ap-28202-draft-fans


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

And on Evilbay

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273186835329


----------

